# UFOs, why does the government try to hide the truth



## twiggyfox (Jun 24, 2009)

i am a strong believer in extraterrestrial life and i dont think that UFO's are fake or made up and im sick of the government denying extraterrestrial life, i just wondered if anybody felt the same as i do.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

i do, i've seen a U.F.O myself. damn that govornment and their cover ups!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 24, 2009)

The U.K's hiding stuff too?


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

everyone is, U.F.O's have been sighted worldwide and throughout history


----------



## twiggyfox (Jun 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The U.K's hiding stuff too?


oh yes, they know fine well what is going on and they hide all signs of extraterrestrial life.


----------



## Aden (Jun 24, 2009)

Statistically probable life exists, has existed, or will exist somewhere else in the universe.

Very, very improbable that we'll make contact in our lifetimes.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 24, 2009)

When has any government ever explicitly denied the possibility of extraterrestrial life?


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

> When has any government ever explicitly denied the possibility of extraterrestrial life?


just about any time there are mass sightings.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 24, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> just about any time there are mass sightings.


That would be denying that extraterrestrial life has visited us, not that it exists. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## twiggyfox (Jun 24, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> just about any time there are mass sightings.


yeah thats true they always put it down to something like a "weather balloon"


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 24, 2009)

What I think is that the Government only denies what you think happened so that you aren't completely and utterly crushed when the real truth is revealed. 

Quite sporting of them to keep your 'faith' alive, I think.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

the only reason people don't belive U.F.O's may be real is that either they haven't seen one, or they think they are all hoaxes. while i agree that too many people fake photographs that doesn't mean they are all 'photoshopped' or staged.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> Statistically probable life exists, has existed, or will exist somewhere else in the universe.
> 
> Very, very improbable that we'll make contact in our lifetimes.


We aren't mature enough yet, honestly.  Can you imagine the havoc that would cause?  Religion would be in massive upheaval, and I really don't want like 5 billion unstable, unhappy people going nuts about Revelation or the Apocalypse.  If a species is advanced enough to travel space in that manner for research, they more than likely have protocol about making contact with low tech civilizations such as ours.  We aren't that special, yet.

P.S- I think I "may" have seen something that may or may not have resembled a UFO like object, but it was really to far away for me to tell.  Could have been anything really, but it made me think that night.  Lets just say that it wasn't a plane or a shooting star, it moved too fast to be one and too slow to be anything else.  Could have been a satellite, but that was one big ass satellite.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 24, 2009)

here is a list of the government explanations.
SORRY, upload failed(shit)
found location
http://yepyep.gibbs12.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/wumcy.jpg
sheds some light.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 24, 2009)

Why do UFOs always appear in front of people with horrible camera skills?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 24, 2009)

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/...in and hobbes/calvin-on-intelligent-life2.jpg

Pic related.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 24, 2009)

The government has never denied the existance of extraterrestrial life.  They have denied that extraterrestrial life is flying down, kidnapping hillbillies out of their pickup tricks and raping them in the ass.

I don't think that most incidents of UFOs are hoaxes, but they are mistakes.  Where people have mistaken something common in the night's sky for something else.

Not to mention, the government does have secrets but they are stricky terrestial in origins.  Where 'Area 51' there is a skunkworks for aircraft development.  The U-2, SR-71, F-117, all of these declassified aircraft arose from the Groome Lake facility in 'Area 51'.  That's just the stuff they'll TELL you about.  They're likely working on all sorts of weird secret shit out of there which is classified as military secrets, a lot of which will never succeed or see the light of day and others that will act as test beds for more practical implimentations.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 24, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing.  How is it to the country's military advantage if they told the populace "Nah...that wasn't a UFO.  We're test flying a new secret stealth aircraft.  Shhh...don't tell North Korea.  Pinky swear!"


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 24, 2009)

Basically, to lower the chances of a world-wide freakout.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 24, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Why do UFOs always appear in front of people with horrible camera skills?



Same reason they always appear in places like Wyoming or Florida and why Ghosts also only show up when it's just you or just you and your close friend/family member/spouse in the room. 

A lot of 'em are hoaxes.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 24, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. How is it to the country's military advantage if they told the populace "Nah...that wasn't a UFO. We're test flying a new secret stealth aircraft. Shhh...don't tell North Korea. Pinky swear!"


 
It's an advantage to be working on something really awesome and not let the other guy know.  You don't show your opponent all your cards because when he knows all your cards he can start thinking of how to counter them or how to best deal with them.


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a pretty interesting video, really makes you think what is really going on at area 51 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee3bld4lTG0


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the government has Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum to take care of any alien UFO threat.  So there's no need for the public to know about any of those strange lights in the sky.


----------



## X (Jun 24, 2009)

the government only uses ufo's to cover up secret tech that they dont want anyone to know, remember the SR-71 blackbird? ya that lead to countless ufo sightings because of its speed.

and on the other hand they cover up ufo's to prevent panic.

they still exist, but i dont think aliens would be stupid enough to attempt to communicate with primitive beings such as ourselves.


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm pretty sure the government has Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum to take care of any alien UFO threat.  So there's no need for the public to know about any of those strange lights in the sky.



WOLL SMOTH!


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 25, 2009)

There's a few possibilities me and my father once came up with, either:
-The government was doing some very out-of-this world testing and don't want anybody to know.

-Its us from the future coming back to look at the past (glowing balls of light right around the nuclear blasts in WWII as well occurring near or around large areal dogfights or bombings)

-Aliens picked up the nuclear explosions and thought we discovered a means of advaned transportation, came to investigate, somehow were shot down/crashed/etc and the government took their technology and is developing everything from that (look how much the tech jumped since "sightings")

-We went to the mood, there they found something they shouldn't have (we haven't gone back, why? Why is images of the lunar surface blurred, missing, or clearly shopped? Why are craters on the moon round at the bottom instead of concave, almost like the center is actually a large unknown metal?) and our tech jumped around that point as well.

-We're an experiment.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 25, 2009)

Question: what is the most common celestial object in the sky mistaken for a UFO?
Answer: Venus
Fact is, peoples' perceptions of things at night are not very accurate.  A light in the sky may appear to be very high up and moving very fast, but in reality these sorts of things often come down to simple optical illusion.  This was the case when a British family let fly a number of Japanese lanterns last year sometime, sparking a rush of UFO sightings all throughout the region.
And to be perfectly honest, most people rarely look up.  How often do you find yourself staring at the sky?  What most people mistake for UFOs are things that skywatchers like astronomers or cloud photographers or whatever see all the time and consider quite normal.  I had a farmer call me at the observatory one time when I was working with a UFO sighting, and it turned out that he was looking at the star Betelgeuse in the constellation Orion.  It was very low on the horizon, so atmospheric effects made it appear to jump around a lot and blink blue and red like a police light.  Very spooky, but it was just a star after all.
So far as evidence is concerned, most evidence for the existence of UFOs is purely anecdotal, which, for the reasons stated above, is not acceptable from a scientific standard.  Hence why most scientists don't believe in UFO phenomena.
And concerning a cover-up, it sounds good on paper, but the actual implementation of that sort of thing would require a degree of international cooperation that this planet currently just does not have.  Not to mention, even in our own country, how good is the government at cover-ups?  The White House is constantly scrutinized by the media, by bloggers, by Washington insiders....  Press leaks happen so often, people have even come up with the term 'whistleblowers' to describe it.  From Nixon's tapes to Clinton's sex scandal to Bush's torture memos, governmental secrets are constantly getting outed.  Why, in a governmental so fraught with internal discord regarding every other issue, would there be such cohesion for this single thing?  It seems unlikely to me that that's the case.
I'd love to believe we've been visited by extraterrestrial intelligence, but so far it seems like all the claims are bogus.  So I guess until we get some real solid occurrence, I won't believe it's ever happened.

Also,


> we haven't gone back, why? Why is images of the lunar surface blurred, missing, or clearly shopped? Why are craters on the moon round at the bottom instead of concave, almost like the center is actually a large unknown metal?


We already went several times, but now there's no budget for it aside from a potential lunar base, so no one's had any reason to go back (though there is talk circulating around NASA).  Unless you count lunar probes, in which case we have gone back many many times. 
Depending on what images you're looking at, the right pieces may not have been uploaded, the images may be old and incomplete, it could be a collage of various images, some of which were distorted during a resizing in order to fit them all together, or a host of other reasonable explanations (you should link to said images, too, because now I'm curious where they're coming from).
You can find your answer to this one right here.  High-velocity impacts make round craters: simple as that.
Occam's Razor, folks.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 25, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Occam's Razor, folks.


 
There are conspiracy guys who are CONVINCED that we never went into space because the radiation in the Van Allen belt would have instantly killed any astronauts.  Dr. James Van Allen however disputed this, saying you have to be in the Van Allen belt for maybe MONTHS before it killed you rather than a few minutes.

It's worth nothing that Dr. James Van Allen was a *bit* of an expert on the Van Allen belt.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 25, 2009)

twiggyfox said:


> i am a strong believer in extraterrestrial life and i dont think that UFO's are fake or made up and im sick of the government denying extraterrestrial life, i just wondered if anybody felt the same as i do.


I know how cloaking devices work irl.  We're not far from making them ourselves.  I can't see any reason aliens would be buzzing us with UFOs that wouldn't have cloaking technology.

So I wouldn't be asking why the governments of the Earth would be lying to us & covering stuff up.  UFOs or no UFOs, they'd do that as it is.  An ignorant people are easy to control.  What I want to know is why aliens would fly around w/o their cloaking devices on and not just land on the lawn of the White House (or some other equally unambiguous setting) and say hi.

Of course, there's an easy explanation for that: a vast majority of UFOs are terrestrial, not extraterrestrial, in origin.  If there are aliens cruising around Earth in spacecraft, I expect their cloaking devices are working just fine.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know why everyone thinks that aliens would be some super advanced race of super intelligent philanthropists worlds ahead of us civilly and socially who happen to have created or participate in some galactic government of peace and understanding.


I would think it just as likely they could be some immature youths going straight cash-money in their interstellar craft they borrowed from their dad (who happens to resent them for their overly rebellious and non-conformist nature) here to stir up trouble just for shits and giggles. That's more interesting to me than some goody-goody missionaries here to study us or help us with whatever. God, I'm so dystopian.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 25, 2009)

I just think it's cause the general public can't handle it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 25, 2009)

> I don't know why everyone thinks that aliens would be some super advanced race of super intelligent philanthropists worlds ahead of us civilly and socially who happen to have created or participate in some galactic government of peace and understanding.


I don't know why humans insist on thinking about alien beings from a completely anthropocentric standpoint in the first place.  If aliens are out there, they're doing their own things for their own reasons, which are most likely not even remotely within our understanding of morality or other such things.  Hell, humans can't even understand the cultures of other humans all that well.  I don't know why we pretend to understand those of hypothetical beings from planets orbiting other stars.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I don't know why humans insist on thinking about alien beings from a completely anthropocentric standpoint in the first place.  If aliens are out there, they're doing their own things for their own reasons, which are most likely not even remotely within our understanding of morality or other such things.  Hell, humans can't even understand the cultures of other humans all that well.  I don't know why we pretend to understand those of hypothetical beings from planets orbiting other stars.



Another thing I dont get is 'if aliens are out there, they MUST have been here'. Earth is not the centre of the universe, wise the fuck up people. Who in their right mind would come billions of miles just to see a bunch of dumbfuck apes blow each other up?


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 25, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I just think it's cause the general public can't handle it.



People in charge are much stupider than general public. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh well. As long as me or my loved ones and friends are not harmed, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Who in their right mind would come billions of miles just to see a bunch of dumbfuck apes blow each other up?



*raises paw*


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> *raises paw*



Put your hand down, you look silly.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Another thing I dont get is 'if aliens are out there, they MUST have been here'. Earth is not the centre of the universe, wise the fuck up people. Who in their right mind would come billions of miles just to see a bunch of dumbfuck apes blow each other up?



Why people go to look at bugs somewhere in the middle of rainforests?
Bugs are not that interesting, especially the ones that you'll see probably once in your life, not to mention how hot and humid it is there, and the tropical disieses you're almost sure to get, and the expenses.
Yet there are people who just go and do it for whatever stupid reason they are able to make up for their bug'o'philia.

If the aliens are anything as curious as us, some of them WILL find a reason for themselves.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard a rather strange explanation behind the cover up, and that is if we knew the truth are heads would explode. Count me I I seen a UFO too and mine was also reported in the local paper at the time


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_pass_accident

Interesting mystery.


----------



## Corto (Jun 25, 2009)

I, for once, agree with the OP. I am a strong believer in extraterrestial life, and have personally seen an UFO once (and I doubt the American military was testing new aircrafts in Chile, or that we own such advanced weaponry). I doubt we'll ever know the truth, though. If some country was to finally declare the stories as true and show evidence of contact with aliens the mass freakouts would be so big we may even start a new World War.


----------



## Corto (Jun 25, 2009)

I WAS OF COURSE JOKING. THE GOVERNMENT HAS NEVER HAD CONTACT WITH EXTRATERRESTIAL LIFE OR TECHNOLOGY, AND SUGGESTING SUCH A THING WOULD BE FOOLISH. YOU SHOULD ALL STOP THIS NONSENSE DISCUSSION AND TRUST YOUR ELECTED OFFICIALS. 

ALSO ME, THE USER THAT GOES BY THE NICKNAME "CORTO", WON'T BE POSTING IN SOME TIME. THIS IS BECAUSE I TRUST THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT SO MUCH I'VE DECIDED TO MOVE THERE. THE REASON IS NOT ME BEING ASSASINATED. SO DON'T CALL THE COPS OR TRY TO CONTACT ME AT ALL.

TRUST THE GOVERNMENT AND DON'T FORGET TO PAY YOUR TAXES.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 25, 2009)

> People in charge are much stupider than general public. And that's saying a lot.


No kidding.  Reminds me of how every single congressman in America is pissing his pants about the thought of bringing the Guantanamo prisoners to our soil, whereas a prison in Montana has already volunteered to take a number of them.  Probably because these Montanans realize that THEY'RE NOT SUPERVILLAINS WITH MYSTERIOUS AND DEADLY POWERS.
So I don't feel our government is quite competent enough to keep such a powerful secret for so long.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_pass_accident
> 
> Interesting mystery.


 There's a cracked.com article about that.  It actually has some good points, whether it's for comic relief and can be trusted or not.  
http://www.cracked.com/article_16671_6-famous-unsolved-mysteries-with-really-obvious-solutions.html


----------



## net-cat (Jun 25, 2009)

How most UFO sightings probably happen.

John Doe witnesses *insert military test craft, fluke civilian aviation event, atmospheric event or a combination here*.

John calls up local military facility, reports UFO.

Private Joe who got stuck answering the phones this week tells him he's stupid, wrong and not to call anymore. Probably tells someone else about it, and they laugh about the UFO nutter that just called.

John calls up the local news agency reporter Jane and sells her the story. Being a local news agency, they're hurting for stories that would make the national news. So she runs with it.

General Smith sees the report and, being the general, actually know what test program caused that, or has someone who can explain the atmospheric phenomenon that caused it. He contacts Jane's editor at the news agency and informs them of this fact.

Jane's editor will run a story at the back page or at the tail end of the news hour retracting the story, "because the military now says this, whereas before they didn't know anything."

This, in turn, validates John's delusions that the military is covering up UFOs.

tl;dr: The military is not a monolithic entity where everyone in it knows everything the other parts are doing, and should not be expected to behave as such.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2009)

i saw a ufo once and it came down to me and we had hot alien sex and then the alien gave me a holographic projector of our exploits which i fap to every day and ever since then i have been trying to recreate that glorious day in 3d on the computer

if u want to see a clip of it plz paypal $500 to [noparse]ihadsexwithanalienanditwasawesome@yahoo.ni[/noparse]


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 25, 2009)

You know, I might be crazy but me and a friend of mine believe in the UFO's being actually creatures, Flying Rods; this is why we believe them to be the Rods:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhbuFlpaIGY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As-wYmFYb3I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlLN_Jcg1pc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyYto9H85Gw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_zUiIEnkEI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_rod


----------



## Elessara (Jun 25, 2009)

Allow me to explain your so called "UFO's" with one simple chart...







Life.... It's out there... ~_^


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Who in their right mind would come billions of miles just to see a bunch of dumbfuck apes blow each other up?



Entertainment.

Until one starts AeTH (Aliens for the Ethical Treatment of Humans) Then it's nothing but another shitstorm.


----------



## Shino (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't you hear? Area 51 is offering free tours of the vault on Saturday! Just walk up to the main gate and tell them you're there for the party. They'll escort you right inside, with an armed guard and everything!

*facepaw*

Sorry, I just find threads like these massively amusing.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Entertainment.
> 
> Until one starts AeTH (Aliens for the Ethical Treatment of Humans) Then it's nothing but another shitstorm.


 I should hope that if there's aliens out there fighting for our rights taht they will be better than PETA.  If they aren't...well, then we're I believe the term is, royally fucked.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 25, 2009)

has france disclosed anything yet?


----------



## Surgat (Jun 25, 2009)

Funny how alien abductions were never reported before movies involving alien abductions came on the scene, and how abduction reports are absent in other parts of the world.



PriestRevan said:


> Basically, to lower the chances of a world-wide freakout.



I doubt that would happen. 

Aliens aren't a new concept. People have been using aliens in fiction all over the world since ancient times, not to mention they're a common motif in contemporary stories. Most people nowadays probably expect that there are other sapient, gregarious tool-using lifeforms out there. Contact with an alien wouldn't blow anybody's mind at this point.  

It wouldn't contradict any world religion's principles, as far as I can tell. Catholic church officials accepted the possibility of life on other planets, so a large chunk of the world's Christians wouldn't have any problems. There's nothing in Judaism, Buddhism, Jainism, or Hinduism that goes against it the idea or possibility of aliens I know of.

It might conflict with modern taoism if they had a prominent third gender or something, but not otherwise. Protestant and some Islamic sects might think that God prefers humans or something, but that wouldn't cause chaos. More extreme fundamentalist Christians would think that the aliens were really just demons. However, they think everything is demons or demon-haunted, so it wouldn't be that much of a change for them.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jun 26, 2009)

We don't have aliens kidnapping us or crashing onto our planet.  The government is covering up secret projects they don't want the public, and the bad guys, to know about.  Most UFO stories involving aliens from space are hoaxes, tall tales, or incidents the government isn't willing to disclose to the public in order to prevent panic, and in order to keep secret technology secret.

The most famous example I can think of is the incident in Roswell, New Mexico.  They recently declassified most of the information regarding what happened there, and it turns out they were developing and testing high-altitude manned capsules and aircraft.  A few crashed, some dummies were burned, and a few test pilots may or may have not been killed.

All the stuff about strange creature's bodies and so forth is misconstrued hear-say evidence.  The government doesn't confirm or disprove any of this stuff because it distracts attention from secret projects they're working on.  Simple as that.  They have to be sneaky about their latest technological advances, or terrorists and enemy countries could use it against them.

As for extraterrestrial life.  It's out there.  The thing is, is that it's many, many light years away from us.  And we've not seen any of it yet.  That and with how far away any possible E.T. life is, what we will find will be several million-billion years past, seeing it takes light a little while to get to our telescopes from so far away.

UFO's and government conspiracy?  Bullshit that makes for some good sci-fi stories.

Extraterrestrial life, totally possible, but not flying around and spying on us...


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i saw a ufo once and it came down to me and we had hot alien sex and then the alien gave me a holographic projector of our exploits which i fap to every day and ever since then i have been trying to recreate that glorious day in 3d on the computer
> 
> if u want to see a clip of it plz paypal $500 to [noparse]ihadsexwithanalienanditwasawesome@yahoo.ni[/noparse]


Fuck the clip, I WANT THE REAL THING!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

actually I'm rather intrigued by alot of nasa videos with unidentified objects and strange happenings..
I may not believe in little green men, but I believe there is something out there that we havent discovered yet. whether it be physical or metaphysical or extra dimensional.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jun 26, 2009)

Some UFOs are just boring when they are identified. Some are cool but not aliens. And some are ( statement redacted by area 51 staff )


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 27, 2009)

*UFOs, why does the government try to hide the truth*
Because they're ashamed to show you to the aliens because you'll embarrass Humanity.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 27, 2009)

had the thought of top secret millitary aircraft ever cross your minds?


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 27, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> had the thought of top secret millitary aircraft ever cross your minds?



It was mentioned several times in this thread, yeah.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7398108.stm

Uk goverment releases the files on ufo's.
At least theres not a cover up.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG! There are little green people here? Where?!? X3


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Jun 28, 2009)

Because they hate us


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 28, 2009)

> He said: "I doubt the disclosure of these files will convince those who believe there is an official cover-up.
> 
> "Inevitably, some have already dismissed this release as a whitewash. For them the 'truth' still remains out there, hidden no doubt in more above top secret files hidden somewhere else."


You can give these people all the evidence they require and they still won't believe you.  That's the wondrous thing about conspiracies: everything that's convenient to be a lie can be called a lie.  You know, until they get the answer they want.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jun 28, 2009)

Aliens are just another lie made up by the government to distract idiots from important and worth while issues. So just ignore the UFO's, they can't hurt you unless you're a drunken redneck; just calm down and don't get caught up in these rediculous conspiracy theories.


----------



## RaveUtopiaCat (Jun 28, 2009)

I started to think that the gov was doing it. They seemed to have horrible logic when not doing it, like "oh there is NO area 51 NEVER HAS IT EXISTED!" then like couple years later there like "oh yeah area 51 exists we never hide stuff from the people."


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 28, 2009)

It's thought that the government entered in an agreement with them during the 50's shortly after the events predating roswell and made official when the actual Roswell crash took place. The agreement being that in exchange for advanced weapons and other technologies such as lasers the government would keep their mouth shut and allow them to abduct whoever they wanted. The problem we face now is that extraterrestrials are starting to reveal themselves more and more and I believe this may be due to the fact that they probably have gotten enough done that they don't care as much if they're seen now. The government cannot hide it forever and they are foolish for trying and even more foolish for the other things they do behind the scenes.

I know most people may dismiss the idea of alien life but I have had enough personal experiences with this type of thing to say that we are not alone. I have never once been the type to want to believe such a thing could happen to someone on a face to face, privatel, intense experience but once it happens it happens. It changes your entire pereception on everything you thought you knew. You can try to deny it for as long as possible and deny the videos you wanted to believe as you filmed them; but no amount of denial will keep those beings from proving they exist otherwise.

I don't mean to sound so "extreme" about this but actually having an experience or seeing those types of things isn't like seeing a new type of technology like an iphone for the first time; it's like seeing an entire civilization that you KNOW has been around and that it DOES want to communicate in some unknown form with you for reasons that may not be entirely known just yet. 


I could go into this some more but yeah just thought I'd share a small idea for now.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 29, 2009)

KazukiFerret said:


> *Aliens are just another lie made up by the government to distract idiots from important and worth while issues.* So just ignore the UFO's, they can't hurt you unless you're a drunken redneck; just calm down and *don't get caught up in these rediculous conspiracy theories.*



That didn't strike you as a little ironic when you wrote it?


----------



## Corto (Jun 29, 2009)

CaseyCoyote is not allowed to play X-Com anymore.

EDIT:


KazukiFerret said:


> Aliens are just another lie made up by the government to distract idiots from important and worth while issues.


Kinda true. With all the retarded "REPTILIAN MEN WORKING WITH MAJESTIC" rumors around Area 51, people were too busy to give a shit about the planes being developed there, and that includes freedom's biggest enemy: Ivan.


----------



## Ansuru (Jun 29, 2009)

UFOs are 100% real. This is an incontestable, unassailable, cold, hard, fact.


Unidentified
Flying
Object





*throws the object he was hiding behind his back before you can see it clearly* Oh look! There's one, now!


Flying saucers, on the other hand...those are the product of too much catnip.  You know how felines are!


Aliens smart enough to make it to Earth would have either conquered, nuked, or sexed us up for weed by now. Clearly, if intelligent life exists out there, it's not near us.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 29, 2009)

^  Can't deny that.



> advanced weapons and other technologies such as lasers


So Einstein didn't really come up with the idea for lasers around 1920?  Aliens gave it to us in the 50s?  That makes much more sense.  You know... despite the paper trail of journal articles describing the evolution of the idea and subsequent invention of the first working optical laser in 1960.  40 years of articles has got to be an elaborate cover-up.
C'mon.  Have a little faith in the human brain.  At the very least, we've improved the Hell out of whatever crummy design the aliens gave us, huh?  We're generating anti-matter with lasers these days.  Puts those big-headed grays to shame, beyotch!


----------



## Ansuru (Jun 29, 2009)

JamestheDoc said:


> As for extraterrestrial life.  It's out there.  The thing is, is that it's many, many light years away from us.  And we've not seen any of it yet.  That and with how far away any possible E.T. life is, what we will find will be several million-billion years past, seeing it takes light a little while to get to our telescopes from so far away.



Not quite so long as that. For all we know, the first radio transmission from the People's Republic of Proxima Centauri I was broadcast last summer. We just won't recieve it for another 3 years 




(as far as I know, Proxima Centauri has no planets, so don't hold me to that prediction, o almighty Drama Llamas)


----------



## Zerethon (Jun 29, 2009)

Australian debatable "Triangle" UFO
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8220/aus1.png

Gigantic Metal hangar door or something in Greenland

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/963/greenland1.png
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7558/greenland2.png
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4189/greenland3.png

And thats at only half zoom and 1280x1024

Are they a distinct statistical possibility? yes, will we ever meet them face to face? Very decidedly doubtable


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2009)

Zerethon said:


> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4189/greenland3.png



OH MY GOD IT'S AREA 52 AND DEFINITELY NOT A GLITCH ON GOOGLE MAPS LIKE THE GIANT BUG OH NO IT CAN'T BE IT'S THE GOVERNMENT!!!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 29, 2009)

I was starting to become impressed by that Greenland one, until I got to the third image.  Then I realized it looked a lot more like an image processing error than a UFO.  Shucks, and here you got me all excited.


----------



## Zerethon (Jun 29, 2009)

That was the idea

It's more or less a demonstration of 2 fakes that are somewhat believable, but are just image errors


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah.
I'm always a big fan of the videos that show those weird disks people film, that have like a hole in the center and all this crazy detail all about.  Looks very much like a complex flying saucer machine!  Unless, of course, you've ever looked at a light source through a lens that was out of focus.
I like that triangle thing, though.  There are probably websites dedicated to some of these images, huh?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Parts of Australia in Google Maps are riddled with graphical errors. It ain't a conspiracy, it's a 'low-grade' shot of the area.
Google Maps gets it's maps from heaps of different satellites and whatnot, and being Australia, not every where is going to get ultra-high quality shots. Hell! Even suburbs right next to city CBD's don't get ultra-high quality shots like the US Maps.


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 29, 2009)

Corto said:


> CaseyCoyote is not allowed to play X-Com anymore.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Kinda true. With all the retarded "REPTILIAN MEN WORKING WITH MAJESTIC" rumors around Area 51, people were too busy to give a shit about the planes being developed there, and that includes freedom's biggest enemy: Ivan.




Ok first of all I've never even heard of the freaking game X-Com until the comment you just gave so don't assume I'm basing this off some scifi fanaticism. Sure my previous post was a bit "dramatic" but so? I was just giving an honest opinion; and if I've had experiences that changed my perspective in a way that I can't easily explain without seeming somewhat "over-the-top" then excuse me for being descriptive of how something can have a life changing experience. 

Perhaps I should just say "Oh yeah I took a picture of a ufo and oh it was in the paper so I don't know, but yeah they're real." Does that sound more realistic? Not really. The problem with most people is that they can't believe in something until it happens to them and until then won't even open up to the possibility of other people having these things happen. 

Oh well the truth will be out eventually and I'd like to see how many people will choose to ignore it when it's right there in front of them.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jun 30, 2009)

il start by explaining the obvious, within a solar system, there is a relatively narrow band in wich liquid water can exist. acording to curent beliefs, water is nesisary for life. acording to other studies, this "ring of life" is duplicated on a grander scale within the milkyway as solar systems that have the proper densitys to have a planet that contains liquid water. simply put, within the milkeyway itself, there are countles other solar systems that have a high probability for contaning a life suporting planet, and with this equation, a high power telescope, and a space craft that is self sustaining, all you have to do is simply follow this relatively narrow road, and scan the senery, within several hundred years youd reach a life suporting planet.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jun 30, 2009)

this bings me to my second point. once that craft of...  well say humans arives at this new planet(keep in mind that the ariginal crew is dead and several generations have ben born and raised on this journy) landing is the only option, wich entails the risk to the craft, wich wont be reparable if there is no Significantly inteligent life. wich leaves our group of space born(posibly now slightly mutated) pplz stranded, but still capable of one way radio contact with earth(radio signals travel that distance in several hundred years)and doing research. provided that after several 100 years of the expadition team traveling to such a planet,and several hundred years for the radio signal to reach earth,theres still inteligent life on earth,(wich by that time the earth may be unlivable)  whole fleets would be sent out to this planet to colonize it in the same way we do every where else. only by then, the human presence may have caused significant social evolution to ocure with the native population.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 30, 2009)

what we need is faster than light drive engines, fuck einstein. although theoreticaly impossible, if created they would solve many of the problems associated with space flight.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jun 30, 2009)

wich brings me to reality!!!  (finaly!)  acording to rumor!lol  the anciant hill ppls of china were met by beings from another planet, whom where a small group stranded here. for those who know about the incripted disk suposedly found, wich is reportedly under lock and key now in china, this stone disk has the first hand acounts of these extra terestrials and there being stuck here thing, then they died out, only leaving modern hill folk with a stange tail. acording to such rumers this event ocured several thousand years ago(before christ)  if this was indeed an expadition team, they were capable of sending out the location of earth before impact, and there original society hasnt crumbled before recieving this transmision, it is well within my projected time scale, for the armada of alians to have arived in force within the last hundred years


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 30, 2009)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> wich brings me to reality!!!


Sabrina?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jun 30, 2009)

Surgat said:


> That didn't strike you as a little ironic when you wrote it?



That was my point.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The U.K's hiding stuff too?





twiggyfox said:


> oh yes, they know fine well what is going on and they hide all signs of extraterrestrial life.



Ahem - you're referring to the same UK government that can't even keep CD-ROMs and memory sticks of personal confidential data from turning up on the Circle Line of the London Underground?

Pull the other one, it's got bells on...


----------

